# Munchkin's dew claw has been pulled off



## mummybunny (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi all,

I need some advice please.

I had Munchkin in my lap and he leaped off, catching his foot on hisbasket, I picked him up to see if he was okay and there was blood on myT-Shirt. There is no dew claw where it should be and it is bleeding abit.

Should I take him to the vet? Will it grow back? Will he be able to keep it clean himself or should I bathe it?

I feel so guilty.

mummybunny


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 15, 2005)

Has the bleeding stopped?

I would definitely get him to the vet's.

Laura


----------



## mummybunny (Apr 15, 2005)

He's running around okay. Just stops to lick it every so often. There wasn't much blood.

mummybunny


----------



## mummybunny (Apr 15, 2005)

I've just had a closer look, there is no nail atall, just a pink circle with a pulpy centre, it is not bleeding - whatshould I do?

mummybunny


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 15, 2005)

I've never experienced this myself, so I'm not sure.

I would PM Carolyn or Pam and ask them.

Laura


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 15, 2005)

I think for now just keep an eye on it. Unlike cats, their claws will clot up quickly if cut too short. 

Maybe put some neosporin on it to help heal.


----------



## mummybunny (Apr 15, 2005)

What's neosporin? Is it an antiseptic cream?

mummybunny


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes, maybe it's called Polysporin there?Basically what you'd put on a cut. Not sure what'd it be called there,I just saw you lived overseas. 

This is what Pam advised me to do when I clipped Valuran's nail tooshort and it bled. He of course didn't even notice or care, I was theupset one.


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi MummyBunny,

Dew claws don't grow back. There's not much you can do atthis point, but to be on the safe side, I'd soak it twice a day inEpson Salts so that it stays cleaned out. 

Sorry for the little one. That had to hurt. :?

-Carolyn


----------



## mummybunny (Apr 15, 2005)

I don't want any sympathy, but I feel so guilty.You know how we love our buns SOOOOO much and to think if we causedthem ANY pain... Now he's without a claw cause I picked him up anddidn't hang onto him properly. I wish my nail had come off, not his.

mummybunny


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 15, 2005)

He'll be fine, MummyBunny. No worries. He'll be okay. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 15, 2005)

It's not your fault, don't blame yourself. I doknow how you feel though, I was crying when I clipped Valuran's clawtoo short that time.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 15, 2005)

It should be fine -- just keep an eye on it forany sign of swelling or infection. It'll be sore for a littlewhile and you may notice bunny favoring that foot.

A visit to the vet is unnecessary at this point.

Pam


----------



## mummybunny (Apr 15, 2005)

Thank you so much everyone - it's so good to have people who know and care about buns there when something like this happens.

mummybunny


----------



## BunnyMom (Apr 15, 2005)

Poco has no dewclaws. I have no idea when or howshe lost them. There was never any evidence of blood or anything, butshe doesn't seem too bothered by it. Of course she also ate her owntail. :shock: Weird bunny!

Don't blame yourself. Bunnies, like kids, are going to have injuriesonce in a while. All we can do is try our best to prevent them and helpthem heal when they do occur. Lots of hugs and kisses help!

I think Muchkin will be okay. Keep us posted.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 29, 2009)

Those dew claws are pesky little things. I'm always worried that nail will become ingrown, the way it curls up.


----------



## bunniekrissy (Jul 29, 2009)

This happened to one of my rabbits once: She jumped when I was cutting her nails and the nail ripped right out. I brought her to the vet and they cleaned it and bandaged her up. Of course once I brought her home the bandage didn't stay on more than one night. The nail grew back eventually.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 29, 2009)

Holy blast from the past, Batman!


----------

